# Blast Force



## CQB (Mar 6, 2018)

Some interesting observations on blast trauma. 

Blast Force | National Geographic


----------



## Etype (Mar 19, 2018)

There is also a lot of research, especially in the SOF community, being done on the cumulative affect of low intensity blast exposure -like from CQB and even firing heavy weapons.

There is a lot of interest on the affect blasts have on the pituitary gland. I'm not a medical professional and can't speak intelligently on the matter, but from what I gather, it is incredibly delicate and particular sensitive to blasts due to its location. Low testosterone levels in surprisingly young members of SOF have been attributed to this, and of course all of the negative physical, mental, and emotional things that come with such changes.


----------



## DC (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docket/archive/pdfs/NIOSH-125/125-ExplosionsandRefugeChambers.pdf

One of my personal conditions
https://blastinjuryresearch.amedd.a...re_from_Shoulder-Mounted_Rocket_Launchers.pdf


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 19, 2018)

Etype said:


> There is also a lot of research, especially in the SOF community, being done on the cumulative affect of low intensity blast exposure -like from CQB and even firing heavy weapons.
> 
> There is a lot of interest on the affect blasts have on the pituitary gland. I'm not a medical professional and can't speak intelligently on the matter, but from what I gather, it is incredibly delicate and particular sensitive to blasts due to its location. Low testosterone levels in surprisingly young members of SOF have been attributed to this, and of course all of the negative physical, mental, and emotional things that come with such changes.



I'd be interested in the cumulative effects studies when they start to be published.  The pilot I could find on the subject covered brain perturbation linked to the repeated low level blast exposure of those in breaching operations.

*Serum Brain Biomarker Level, Neurocognitive Performance, and Self-Reported Symptom Changes in Soldiers Repeatedly Exposed to Low-Level Blast: A Breacher Pilot Study*


You are on base about the pituitary being sensitive to blast trauma with possible functional alterations, specifically in TBI cases.

*Prevalence of hypothalamo pituitary dysfunction in patients of traumatic brain injury*

*Impaired Pituitary Axes Following Traumatic Brain Injury*

*Findings from Structural MR Imaging in Military Traumatic Brain Injury *
 " Pituitary abnormalities were identified in a large proportion (29.0% [242 of 834]; OR, 16.8) of TBI participants."


Ironically, altered pituitary function may also negatively influence TBI recovery.

*Anterior Pituitary Function May Predict Functional and Cognitive Outcome in Patients with Traumatic Brain Injury Undergoing Rehabilitation*


----------

